# best crappie hook?



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

This may cause a little stir but,its been so long since i went crappie fish i can;t remember the size or style [gold aberdeen comes to mind]


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

most people use gold aberdeen #2, but I prefer a #1


----------



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

*hooks*

i like to use sickle aberdeen hooks


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

#6 treble hook


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

*correctamundo!*

Gold aberdeens are good hooks when using minners. It's more fun with custom jigs though. Any of ya'll use those super long crappie poles? Just wonderin'.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

chronotrigger said:


> Gold aberdeens are good hooks when using minners. It's more fun with custom jigs though. Any of ya'll use those super long crappie poles? Just wonderin'.


I use an old 9 ft fly rod....one that I broke the tip out of. I put a cheap spinning reel on it and it is the best, cheapest, and by far most fun way of catching crappie for me.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

What is a sickle aberdeen hook? The boat doctor was at my house collecting his money today and we talked fishing for a while, he said he used an offset hook, bet that is what he was talking about. He said they hook the fish in the top boney part of their mouth instead of the soft sides.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

There's a picture of a sickle aberdeen hook at this link:

http://www.cabelas.com/p-0017776.shtml

The description "The unique angular bends of this Sickle Aberdeen hook adds exceptional strength, so you can use a finer wire hook for better presentation of your lure"

I don't know its exact name but I prefer an offset hook as shown below. Whatever choice, IMO it needs to be thin wire to give the minnow max flexibility and allow easy removal from brush.


----------



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

here are some sickle hooks pics


----------



## edavis (Jun 24, 2009)

chronotrigger said:


> Gold aberdeens are good hooks when using minners. It's more fun with custom jigs though. Any of ya'll use those super long crappie poles? Just wonderin'.


Yep, nothing better than a cane pole.


----------



## iCdeez (Jan 24, 2010)

I use a basic #2 or 3 gold on a 13' cane pole. And any pole for jigging since I only reel in a couple of feet then pull it in the boat.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Those offset/sickle hooks are very different looking, I will have to try them.
I use a #3 or #4 gold Aberdeen. Like MDLRK said, thin wire is best to let the minnow swim as much as possible. And the true wire ones will straighten out when caught in brush. There are some Bs hooks that are gold, but way to hard and thick.
I'm still learning how to tie the dropper knot while fishing, after MDLRK posted about them I could see the advantage. 
New knots are hard for this old dog to learn, must be old eyesight, megafish, it will happen to you one day you young whipper snapper, lol.
I have tried several sizes and like the larger ones better, i can hook up better with my style of fishing, it seems most fishermen like ones that are a little smaller.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Just put the line tru the eye,pull the tag end up enought to go around your finger[hold the loop with thumb and finger left hand ,go tru the circle and the main line a few times pull the tag end,tight then oull on the hook end to secure. uni loop.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*TIE KNOTS?*



shadslinger said:


> Those offset/sickle hooks are very different looking, I will have to try them.
> I use a #3 or #4 gold Aberdeen. Like MDLRK said, thin wire is best to let the minnow swim as much as possible. And the true wire ones will straighten out when caught in brush. There are some Bs hooks that are gold, but way to hard and thick.
> I'm still learning how to tie the dropper knot while fishing, after MDLRK posted about them I could see the advantage.
> New knots are hard for this old dog to learn, must be old eyesight, megafish, it will happen to you one day you young whipper snapper, lol.
> I have tried several sizes and like the larger ones better, i can hook up better with my style of fishing, it seems most fishermen like ones that are a little smaller.


NOW I HAVE TO TIE KNOTS, YOU NEVER NOTICED I ALWAYS TRY TO KEEP A YOUNGSTER WITH ME FOR THAT!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Hard to teach us old dogs new tricks!


----------



## iCdeez (Jan 24, 2010)

LOL all you old dogs have forgotten more than us pups will prolly learn in a lifetime. 

Youth is a blessing but you cant beat the knowledge of experience.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

If your dumb [you better be tough]!


----------



## fishytx (Jan 22, 2010)

Eagle claw, Aberdeen Hooks.
Man I can’t remember the size, but a little bigger for crappie than what I use for whites. Crappie have a big mouth, so a bigger hook will allow you to get a better hook set. I say hook set, when really it’s just a good slow solid pull. Try setting the hook and you will lose more than you catch.


----------



## mauiredneck (Feb 2, 2006)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20291&hasJS=true

This is a link to some of the best Aberdeen hooks I have ever found. Cabelas is the only place I can find them. Works well with White Bass, Stripes, and even Cats


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I think that everyone has their own favorite hook for everything they fish for. My question to all of you good fishermen is that I keep reading that y'all use #1, #2, and #3 gold aberdeen hooks. Well, I also use the gold aberdeen hooks. However, I have Never used a #1, #2 or #3 hook for Crappie using minniws. I use 2/O and 3/O hooks to catch crappie when using minnows. Now the jigs I use all have #2 and #3 size hooks. Are y'all sure they are #1, 2 and 3 hooks or are they 1/O, 2/O and 3/O hooks?


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I tournament crappie fish and I have never seen anybody purposefully use a ought any size hook for crappie. Those are just too big. #1 is the largest but mostly 2's or 4's for aberdeen hooks and down to #6 on jigs. A 3/0 hook is on the large size for bass fishing.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Lone Eagle said:


> I think that everyone has their own favorite hook for everything they fish for. My question to all of you good fishermen is that I keep reading that y'all use #1, #2, and #3 gold aberdeen hooks. Well, I also use the gold aberdeen hooks. However, I have Never used a #1, #2 or #3 hook for Crappie using minniws. I use 2/O and 3/O hooks to catch crappie when using minnows. Now the jigs I use all have #2 and #3 size hooks. Are y'all sure they are #1, 2 and 3 hooks or are they 1/O, 2/O and 3/O hooks?


 X2.....When I fish for crappie (with shiners), it has always been either 1/0 or 2/0 snelled gold wire hooks. Eagle Claw most of the time. Even a throwback crappie can get his lips around a 2/0. These aren't like a 2/0 or 3/0 bass/worm hook. They are much finer gauge wire. when using jigs or tube lures, I could see a #1,2 or 3 hook built into them, but when shiner fishing I like a1/0 or 2/0 snelled. Livebait fishing for crappie can lead to a lot of deep/swallowed hooksets and the longer shank on the snelled makes for easier c&r on the undersized ones...........but that's just me


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Bozo said:


> I tournament crappie fish and I have never seen anybody purposefully use a ought any size hook for crappie. Those are just too big. #1 is the largest but mostly 2's or 4's for aberdeen hooks and down to #6 on jigs. A 3/0 hook is on the large size for bass fishing.


Well Mr Tournament Fisherman, I think you are VERY WRONG!!!!..Smiling as I type this. I have two boxes of Gold Aberdeen hooks in my Crappie box. Ther are 1/0 and 2/0 respectively. You can ask anyone that has ever fished with me or against me in tournaments. This is what I use and they work VERY WELL.

Everyone has their favorite means and ways to produce fish.

Not trying to argue but you should know that a 6" crappie can get a 2/0 hook in it's mouth with No Problem.....


----------



## fishytx (Jan 22, 2010)

I'll never forget this. One night up around Longview, TX, my brother and I were crappie fishing and we were using real small hooks. Any how, we missed more bites than we caught by far and we were beginning to get real ticked off. 
Couple of older guys fishing real close to us, were pulling fish in just one after another and I could not stand it any more, so I walked over to them and started asking a few questions. Still couldn’t figure it out. Then one of the guys asked me what size of hooks were we using? When I showed him, he laughed and said, young man, your hook is way to small and he showed me what to use for crappie which was a much bigger hook. From that point on, we didn’t miss any more of our bites. So I am a believer in the larger hooks for crappie. Have been for over 30 yrs. now.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Those offset/sickle hooks are very different looking, I will have to try them.
> I use a #3 or #4 gold Aberdeen. Like MDLRK said, thin wire is best to let the minnow swim as much as possible. And the true wire ones will straighten out when caught in brush. There are some Bs hooks that are gold, but way to hard and thick.
> I'm still learning how to tie the dropper knot while fishing, after MDLRK posted about them I could see the advantage.
> New knots are hard for this old dog to learn, must be old eyesight, megafish, it will happen to you one day you young whipper snapper, lol.
> I have tried several sizes and like the larger ones better, i can hook up better with my style of fishing, it seems most fishermen like ones that are a little smaller.


I do not care what kind of hooks they are as long as SS will let me have one when I am in his boat. LOL


----------



## radarman (Apr 24, 2006)

When fishing with minnows, I like the Tru-Turn Gold Aberdeen (an offset hook) in sizes 1- 2/0, depends mostly on minnow size. When you set the hook, it usually rotates and hooks the Crappie in the tough upper part of its mouth.








*Tru-Turn Hooks*


A test by the U.S. Army resulted in their recommendation that Tru-Turn Hooks® be used in the Military Survival Fishing Kits. (Spec. # MIL-F-6218).

Tru-Turn Hooks® are designed to perform. The offset forces the point to turn towards the slightest touch to get the deepest possible hold.

Extensive research by an independent group at Auburn University proved that Tru-Turn Hooks® were significantly superior (in Hookup ratios) over all hooks tested. In fact, Bass Masters Magazine found the research so thorough they published the results. 








*How Tru-Turn's Cam Action Works*
The offset forces the point to turn towards pressure. It's like stepping on a rake; it acts as a cam, forcing the handle to rise.


----------



## fishhound (Aug 5, 2008)

*10-4 on the true turn*

yeah when a crappie with a true turn he comes up looking like one of them punk rockers with that hook sticking out of his top lip .thats all i use with minnows


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Come on out and show me on the 20th of March.

I'd be glad to have you prove me wrong.

http://www.crappieanglersoftexas.com/Tournaments/2010TournamentSchedule/tabid/143/Default.aspx


----------

